# Behr Latex Stain



## loyal (Apr 6, 2009)

About 8 years ago I painted the cedar siding with the behr latex barn red
exterior stain. I power washed the house first. (It had already been painted with some kind of similar stain by the previous owner. Only a different color.)
I never primed it, just power washed. Now it's starting to peel in some spots.
Mostly on the east and west sides of the house.

I'd like to use the same brand and color of stain but have it done right this time.

Just what is the right way to do this?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Buy another brand besides Behr


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Stain shouldn't peel. Most people who use Behr Latex Stain have it peel off the next year. You now have a painted surface. Unless you can get most of it off, you need to jus scrape the peeling spots. Prime the bare wood and paint.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Buy another brand besides Behr :thumbup:

"better to leave the walls bare than put Behr on the walls":yes:


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Matthewt1970 said:


> Stain shouldn't peel. Most people who use Behr Latex Stain have it peel off the next year. You now have a painted surface. Unless you can get most of it off, you need to jus scrape the peeling spots. Prime the bare wood and paint.


While Behr stain isn't great stuff, my wife put the Barn Red Latex on her house (before I met her) and it lasted for seven years with only some chaulking on the side that got the most sun. There was no peeling.

Yes, no coating should chaulk that quickly, and it was indeed low-quality stuff, but it is an exaggeration to say that "Most people who use Behr Latex Stain have it peel off in a year."

I suspect here it needed to be washed with something other than just water; scrubbing with house wash was probably necessary.

SirWired


----------



## loyal (Apr 6, 2009)

Any recommendations as to what brand I should use?

Would still like to use the water based stuff.

What about the primer? what brand/kind would you guys recommend?


----------



## loyal (Apr 6, 2009)

Olympia Maybe?:boat:

KillzIt? :gun_bandana:


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

loyal said:


> Any recommendations as to what brand I should use?
> 
> Would still like to use the water based stuff.
> 
> What about the primer? what brand/kind would you guys recommend?


Don't prime if you are going to stain.


----------



## Kilz Assist (Mar 25, 2009)

*loyal*

I am sorry to hear that the paint is peeling from the siding on your barn. I work for the Behr brand and we want to make sure that all of our customers are satisfied with their purchase.

Peeling could be a result of improper temperature conditions, surface preparation, or exposure to moisture as it cures. Without knowing more details on the application of the product, I am not able to say exactly what could have cause this.

To fix damaged areas, sand the damaged areas down to a tight surface. Then clean surface with mild liquid detergent, rinse and let dry completely. If large areas are peeling, it may be necessary to strip the surface to ensure proper adhesion to the topcoat. Once dry, you can then apply Behr’s Barn and Fence paint (which is a self priming product) or a solid wood stain.

If you would like detailed instructions on application and preparation of the cedar siding, please email us directly through the BEHR website at www.behr.com

Hope this helps!

e-behr
Behr Web Communications


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

e-behr said:


> Peeling could be a result of improper temperature conditions, surface preparation, or exposure to moisture as it cures. Without knowing more details on the application of the product, I am not able to say exactly what could have cause this.


Or it could be the cheap latex paint being called stain......


----------



## loyal (Apr 6, 2009)

Well ok.

But so far no one has suggested a better brand.
And it would have to match the barn red color that's
already on the house. Seems to me, after reading
all the posts, that the best thing to do would be to
scrape the loose stuff, sand edges some and then
re-stain.
But any input would be welcome.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Sikkens is a real good brand. The problem you will have is if you have "paint" on the surface then stain will not be able to do it's job and that is to soak in.


----------



## loyal (Apr 6, 2009)

I think that I'm finally starting to understand.
The Behr Solid "stain" is actually not stain but latex paint. Right?
So before I could apply a real solid stain onto the cedar siding,
I would have to remove all the Behr stuff.
Am I finally geting it?


----------



## phoenix (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Behr solid color stain red*

i have to disagree with behr solid stain peeling off after a year...i used the barn red color on both new and stripped 100 year old cedar planks with no problems for over 3 years... i stripped the old wood with heat guns, chemicals and sanders....it will proably be another 2-3 years at least before i completely scrape the entire 1600 sq ft craftsman, but when i'm done it will be beautiful..thanks to behr and no, i am not affiliated with them in any shape,form or faction:thumbsup:


----------



## loyal (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.
Actually I ended up using the same Behr
barn red that is already on the house.
I didn't think it was that bad either.
After all, the only prep I did before
I applied it the first time was to
power wash it.
And it still lasted about 8 years.
It seems to cover much better
now. Goes a lot farther.
I'm thinking that they may have improved
it since the last time I used it.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

You folks are mentioning vertical surfaces. Try the stuff on a surface that will be walked on and you will see what we are talking about.


----------



## Bobvgarsse (Apr 19, 2011)

*Behr ext latex stain*

I could go on for days about this, but applying water borne products on anything when the temp is above 60 and sunny will get you a complete failure in one to three years-no penetration, product has flash dried.
And yes Berh is the worst at this.
I went back to Sikken and nevar looked back.
Bob


----------



## phoenix59 (Apr 20, 2011)

*still holding up*

my house still looks stunning... no peeling....thanks behr, by the way i didn't actually buy the behr it was given to me by someone .


----------

